# Skid Plate ??



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I have a Cycle Country plow on my Foreman and am looking at a full skid plate and A-arm guards. Do any of you guys run this with the push-tube mount under the quad? The skid plates I have been looking at don't look like they have the holes to mount the push tube mount. Thanks for any help guys.


----------

